# Fluval FX5 Mechanical Noise...



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

This is the first time I've experienced this...

I've had my Fluval FX5 (and have loved it) for 2 years. It's been quiet as a mouse, minus a couple times that it would sound like bubbles were inside it, but that subsided.

I did a water change today and now all of a sudden I hear a mechanical noise. 

I took the filter apart again, cleaned out the the canister portion, put it back, and the noise is still there. It's late and I'm going to bed soon, so I'll have another look in the morning.

I'm thinking that I might have to take apart the motor and clean that out.

Has anyone else had this issue? What did you do?

Cheers
-Aaron


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

...Update...

Yes...quick I know. So I did some reading (got really flustered about this - I'm a stickler for noise) and apparently the media had something to do with it.

I removed a water polishing pad, and it seemed to do the trick. It's doing it's gurgling noise, but I know that subsides in time.

Just in case anyone else has this problem, don't replace your motor yet - you might just have to remove some media.

Any idea why it would sound like that?


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

It's not that you had to remove some media, it's that you were blocking the water flow. Or that your polishing pad was getting to gummed up hence the gurgling/sloshing sound.

What are you running in your fx5? Is it strictly for bio control? or do you have some mechanical filtration in there? If your aiming at your filter being a bio monster try replacing all the foam that goes around the baskets with ceramic bio rings and stick a course sponge inside the intake thing to capture any large junk.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Mainly bio - lots of Biomax in all trays, the FX5 foam pads around the trays. 

I used the polishing pad to clear up the water (clairity + particles in water column), since my purigen isn't working as well as I'd like.


----------

